

Bozeman City job requirement raises privacy concerns - absconditus
http://www.montanasnewsstation.com/Global/story.asp?S=10551414&nav=menu227_3

======
absconditus
"'Please list any and all, current personal or business websites, web pages or
memberships on any Internet-based chat rooms, social clubs or forums, to
include, but not limited to: Facebook, Google, Yahoo, YouTube.com, MySpace,
etc.,' the City form states. There are then three lines where applicants can
list the Web sites, their user names and log-in information and their
passwords."

------
TallGuyShort
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=665449>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=665094>

